# Snapper Fishing Saturday Opener!



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

Whose going?


----------



## Magic Mike (Jun 30, 2009)

Probably in the bay, but not gonna fight 4-6s


----------



## Fowlweather_13 (Jan 14, 2013)

Going out of PC calling for 2-3 footers with a 10-15 SE wind falling to 1-2 footer and 10 knot winds later in the afternoon so gonna run out and hopefully bust a few Snapper, Mingos, Triggers, and Kings


----------



## SnapperSlapper (Feb 13, 2009)

Not I. 4' is no fun in a money boat. Gonna redo my electronics and install some underwater LEDs if I have time.


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm thinking Sunday afternoon half day trip for me...Any sort of wind wind with an Easterly component in the Northwestern Gulf area seems to create a chop that will knock your teeth out when you are up and running.


----------



## Fowlweather_13 (Jan 14, 2013)

COASTAL WATERS FROM PENSACOLA FL TO PASCAGOULA MS OUT 20 NM-
COASTAL WATERS FROM DESTIN TO PENSACOLA FL OUT 20 NM-
514 AM CDT FRI MAY 31 2013

SATURDAY
SOUTHEAST WINDS 15 TO 18 KNOTS. SEAS 2 TO 4 FEET. SLIGHT
CHANCE OF SHOWERS AND THUNDERSTORMS. 


COASTAL WATERS FROM APALACHICOLA TO DESTIN FL OUT 20 NM-

SATURDAY
SOUTHEAST WIND 10 TO 15 KNOTS...BECOMING AROUND 
10 KNOTS IN THE AFTERNOON. SEAS 2 TO 3 FEET. PROTECTED WATERS A
LIGHT CHOP. A SLIGHT CHANCE OF AFTERNOON SHOWERS AND THUNDERSTORMS
NEAR THE COAST. 

Is there a reason that the water would be so much different from Pcola to Panama City and on a scale of 1-10 how accurate do you think these NOAA forecast are thanks for your feedback.


----------



## gator7_5 (Oct 4, 2007)

Fowlweather_13 said:


> COASTAL WATERS FROM PENSACOLA FL TO PASCAGOULA MS OUT 20 NM-
> COASTAL WATERS FROM DESTIN TO PENSACOLA FL OUT 20 NM-
> 514 AM CDT FRI MAY 31 2013
> 
> ...


2-4 is probably accurate. Biggest problem is that people see a 2.5' wave and call it a 6 footer. 2-3 seems small when your standing in your living room looking at a measuring tape.

Next time you see a report of someone on here complaining about 5 foot seas, look at the history of this buoy which is 12 miles of OB pass. Numbers don't lie.

http://www.ndbc.noaa.gov/station_page.php?station=42012

Chances are it was under 3'. 3' seas are nasty in any boat under 28-30'


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

Reefcast over towards Panama.


----------



## SnapperSlapper (Feb 13, 2009)

With an E/SE wind, it will be somewhat nicer out of Panama City. If you look at the map, Cape San Blas will block some of the wind. Once you get south of that hold on. Like someone said earlier, 3' at 4 seconds is still nasty, and that is probably what it will be there. Off of Orange Beach and P'cola it will probably be 4' at 5 seconds. And most people do overestimate wave height.


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

reefcast over towards Pensacola.


----------



## SnapperSlapper (Feb 13, 2009)

The 115 mile buoy is showing 7' at 7 seconds, and both the 64 mile and 12 mile are showing 4' at 5 seconds right now. It is not supposed to let up much between now and mid morning tomorrow.


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

For me, Nine foot is no problem. It's the seconds (wave period) that gets you.


----------



## Magic Mike (Jun 30, 2009)

Per the quick waves tab right under the PFF logo - 
*SAT* NE TO E WINDS 10 TO 15 KT INCREASING TO 15 TO 20 KT LATE. SEAS 2 TO 4 FT BUILDING TO 4 TO 6 FT LATE.

I will not be able to get out in the am... hence my 4-6ft comment. It is not my over-estimation; its someone else's. Either way, I'm not taking mine out in the gulf on Saturday... but will possibly Sunday


----------



## SnapperSlapper (Feb 13, 2009)

The quick waves link shows the forecast for April 3rd 2012.


----------



## Magic Mike (Jun 30, 2009)

That is very confusing then because at the bottom it says it was generated today... I see what you mean tho in the top portion... so that tab is never accurate?


----------



## SnapperSlapper (Feb 13, 2009)

No. Need to go to NOAA site. Look at the 0-20 and 20-60 mile forecasts. I also look at the navy wave model, buoyweather, swell info, and the realtime data from the 12, 64, and 115 mile buoys.


----------



## gator7_5 (Oct 4, 2007)

Magic Mike said:


> That is very confusing then because at the bottom it says it was generated today... I see what you mean tho in the top portion... so that tab is never accurate?


Well it's the forecast for the middle gulf so it's pointless anyway in regards to bottom fishing.


----------



## Magic Mike (Jun 30, 2009)

10-4. My mistake


----------



## Captain Mickey O'Reilly (Dec 18, 2008)

We are going to ease out and see what it looks like and if it is too nasty I guess we will fish inside...


----------



## polar21 (Nov 5, 2007)

No reason to get the crap kicked out of you for a couple of snapper.


----------



## 20simmons sea skiff (Aug 20, 2010)

came down scenic hwy today, Escambia bay looks like the gulf


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks like I am riding this weekend. I will still be in the water lol


----------



## Lexcore (May 5, 2012)

20simmons sea skiff said:


> came down scenic hwy today, Escambia bay looks like the gulf


SMOOTH or RUFF


----------



## cape horn 24 (Sep 29, 2007)

I would like to be there, but we are traveling around Italy and will try to make it latter part of next week, just had to post this comment. but please be careful to those that go.

BA in Italy


----------



## tkh329 (Mar 14, 2012)

cape horn 24 said:


> I would like to be there, but we are traveling around Italy and will try to make it latter part of next week, just had to post this comment. but please be careful to those that go.
> 
> BA in Italy


I believe that's what is referred to as a "first world problem". ;-) Enjoy Italy!


----------



## Captain Mickey O'Reilly (Dec 18, 2008)

Decided to put my trips off until Sunday, not really enthused with getting slammed around tomorrow as the wind seems to have picked up and the bouys are still at 6'...


----------



## Sea-r-cy (Oct 3, 2007)

My crew called, down to two riders. I called it off until a better day.:thumbsup: Sea-r-cy


----------



## blzr (Oct 23, 2007)

gator7_5 said:


> 2-4 is probably accurate. Biggest problem is that people see a 2.5' wave and call it a 6 footer. 2-3 seems small when your standing in your living room looking at a measuring tape.
> 
> Next time you see a report of someone on here complaining about 5 foot seas, look at the history of this buoy which is 12 miles of OB pass. Numbers don't lie.
> 
> ...




Actually....

Both the forecast and the buoy data reports significant wave height..

Directly from the NOAA site...

"SEAS ARE GIVEN AS SIGNIFICANT WAVE HEIGHT...WHICH IS THE AVERAGE HEIGHT OF THE HIGHEST 1/3 OF THE WAVES. *INDIVIDUAL WAVES MAY BE MORE THAN TWICE THE SIGNIFICANT WAVE HEIGHT*."

If the forecast says 2-4 and the buoy shows 2.5 there could be and commonly are 5 footers in there.:yes:

And if the period is short (which it usually is) be ready for some fun....


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

I am seeing lots of Grady Whites filling up!


----------



## Berry (Mar 8, 2011)

Sea-r-cy said:


> My crew called, down to two riders. I called it off until a better day.:thumbsup: Sea-r-cy


Yeah mine too


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

A SE wind is almost always bad from my past experience. For those of you that choose to tough it out be careful out there. Probably will see lots of folks fishing the bay wrecks and deep holes around Fort Pickens. Try not to kill each other out there alright. I'll be cooking a slab of ribs and some burgers on the grill for myself, sons, and their buddies. Being landlocked isn't all that bad


----------



## Tuffstuff (Sep 8, 2010)

My Grady White is full, but at 28' im not getting slammed in 2-4 w/ ocassional 5's. will ck the weather in morn to if things have changed, but these old bones now set to limit at 2-3 ft wave height.


----------



## PurpleNGold (Mar 15, 2011)

All for 2 ARS!


----------



## dreaminbig (May 11, 2013)

Headed out this afternoon. Hopefully it will lay down a little.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

Not today....


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

Seas 3.6ft and 5.1sec between... All you CC prepare to get WET!


----------



## polar21 (Nov 5, 2007)

PurpleNGold said:


> All for 2 ARS!


My thoughts exactly


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

first day of snapper season and the marina parking lot is empty.


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

Looks to be calming down as the day goes on.. Tomorrow looks like the day.


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

Since we didn't get to go today at least we get to keep twice our limit tomorrow to make up for it!!


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

Monday a.m. is looking best, 0-1ft seas 

http://www.swellinfo.com/surf-forecast/gulf-shores-alabama


----------



## catfever24 (Dec 26, 2011)

I`m headed out on Tuesday. Looks like the wind will finally calm down.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

19 to 25 kts. orange beach buoy 0400 sunday. Got limit sat. Never went offshore.


----------



## LY-zer (Jan 16, 2019)

Buoy data says 3 ft, this morning, I'll pass. Didn't go yesterday either. Snapper just are not worth it for us. Let em multiply down there. 🥳


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Nothing like bumping up a 9 year old snapper report.


----------



## LY-zer (Jan 16, 2019)

I guess it was easier then making a new thread. 😁


----------



## ST1300rider (Apr 27, 2017)

Splittine said:


> Nothing like bumping up a 9 year old snapper report.


But Monday a.m. (June 3, 2013) is best, 0-1ft seas


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Splittine said:


> Nothing like bumping up a 9 year old snapper report.


Dat be dumb ass me.


----------



## Bigc2013 (Aug 1, 2016)

sealark said:


> Dat be dumb ass me.


😜😜😜👍


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

I see at least one poster on this thread that’s gone on to his reward. Time passes quick.


----------

